# Dieppe Vets?



## NomadicNeti (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone got names and directions for a vet in the Dieppe area for pre return home dogcheck. 
Many thanks.


----------



## QFour (Mar 9, 2017)

Further you get from the port the cheaper it gets. We found most villages seem to have one. Picture is from google maps. Vets near Dieppe


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 9, 2017)

Which route are you taking to get to Dieppe?

If you use a Dieppe Vet you'll have to wait 24 hours before getting the ferry.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 14, 2017)

Did you find a Vet?

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## carol (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Keith, I'm travelling with Jeanette and I don't think anything found yet. We realise, as has been said, that it's usually cheaper away from the port. This will be Jeanette's first time with her dog in France so it's a learning curve.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 15, 2017)

See if this map helps  -  Error 503 (Server Error)!!1


:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Mar 19, 2017)

*No less than 24 hours and no more than 120 hours (5 days)*

When bringing your four legged friends back to the UK don't forget the legal position as enforced by HM Government as detailed in this link Bringing your pet dog, cat or ferret to the UK - GOV.UK

These days the only thing you have to do is to take your pets to the vet no less than 24 hours and no more than 120 hours before your date/time of checking them in at the departing terminal.

As others have said, normally the further you get away from the Channel ports or ferry terminal the cheaper the vets visit is.

Also before even considering to travel to Europe (or wherever), make sure that your pet is given a thorough going over and make a zillion per cent certain that all the paperwork is in order because otherwise your return journey will be like hell warmed up!  Believe me I know, the reason being that on my last journey home, I hadn't noticed that one of the stamps/sticker in one of our pet passports hadn't been signed over the top some 3 years previously, the result was that we had to go to a vet close to the Eurotunnel terminal and pay a ridiculous charge just for them to put a simple squiggle in ink over the top of the sticker!!


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 19, 2017)

Which Vet did you use earlier to the one that you had to use near to Eurotunnel?

Any info, including price, and would you use them again?


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Mar 20, 2017)

*Montignac & Terrasson Lavilledieu, Dordogne*

As we used to live close to Montignac in the Dordogne, we used to normally use the excellent vets in this town, but unfortunately I don't have either their address or phone number as we used to simply pop by and make an appointment.  It was easy for us as we knew them well as a result of having at that time 4 Springer Spaniels and up to 9 horses!  The vets themselves all speak excellent English, however the receptionist is an old dragon but is as soft as grease if you kiss her hand!!

The Montignac vet can be found, when approaching Montignac on the D704 from the South, on entering the town and very shortly after passing under the old railway bridge you need to turn right onto the Avenue de la Gare and the vets is approx. 300 mtrs up this side road on the left hand side of the road.

We also occasionally used the vet located on the main road, next to Briconauts and opposite to Gendarmerie in the nearby town/village of Terrasson Lavilledieu, we only ever used them at holiday time as they rarely closed, but our experiences with them were not good and so apart from when it was an emergency and our normal vets was closed we seldom went there.

Another good/excellent vet in the Dordogne is the one to be found in the Town of Nontron, it is located on the D675 shortly to the North of the town in a new building on the right hand side of the road close to a garage and a small garden/plant centre.  The staff here are very attentive, utterly professional and the vets themselves speak quite good English.

Most small towns will have at least one vets, they can be easily spotted by looking for a white cross with some large blue lettering across the centre reading  VETERINAIRE.

When we are towards the end of our very extended holiday in a few weeks time, we will be using the vets in Nontron 4 days before the date of our Tunnel crossing, this will allow us to have an easy, very leisurely drive stopping at some favourite destinations along the way.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 20, 2017)

Buzzy Beans - I've added the Montignac and Nontron Vets to the Map – do you have any idea of their charges for the Pet Passport treatment?

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Mar 20, 2017)

Keithchesterfield said:


> Buzzy Beans - I've added the Montignac and Nontron Vets to the Map – do you have any idea of their charges for the Pet Passport treatment?
> 
> :dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:



Sorry but in each case with me as I was a multiple customer I used to receive basically a trade discounted service, however I do know that their services are both excellent and economical.

I have now found their phone numbers and they are:-

Nontron:  VETERINAIRE LADRAT LESIMPLE SCP, Route de Piegut, 24300 Nontron.  Tel: 05 53 56 00 83

Montignac:  VETERINAIRE FRIGARD HERVE, 17 Avenue de la Gare, 24290 Montignac.  Tel: 05 53 51 80 32


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 20, 2017)

Tezza posted details of a vet just outside bordeaux LALANDE DE FRONZAC not far of route and a nearby aire, a friend took the details called in no fuss €45 total for three terrier sized dogs, if you search vets in france the thread comes up as bargain vets and someone has put a google map link


----------

